# central mn flooding eden valley mn area march 09 flooding



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

here are some pics i took in the last week of the local flooding... and a guy who decided to drive a car through a flooded road. well he didnt make it!!!!!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

local eden valley flooding and road wash outs


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

and now were supose to get up a 1' of snow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Boy those last pics look like 694 or maybe 35?


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow you guys and the Dakotas are just getting pounded.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

and now we got about 6" of wet heavy snow... friking weather. it needs to dry up and become spring already.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

hows things turning out out there for yea?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

supose to be 80 on thursday. its been drying up to. bought time.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice good to hear, after our melt off we had a little drought and things got way too dry and there was burst of brush fires in my county and surrounding counties, they had a no burn order in place in one day our county received calls for 13 brush fires, yesterday and today though we have probably gotten 1/4 to 1/2 " of rain...


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ya theres been a few fires here. we were supose to get rain but its been kinda missing. we need some rain now. it pretty dry. but least its warming up. and the water has gone down here. i should take pics of what it should look like where it flooded in the pics.


----------

